# Derek going nuts



## psych (Nov 26, 2013)

Derek Kendall And His Squatting Power! | Powerlifting Watch


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Derek is an animal. Plain and simple!!

Hey psyche how do you like those knee sleeves on that site brutha? I need to take  my squats up a notch and my plumbers knees need a bump. Help a brutha out .. Thks..


----------



## psych (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Derek is an animal. Plain and simple!!
> 
> Hey psyche how do you like those knee sleeves on that site brutha? I need to take  my squats up a notch and my plumbers knees need a bump. Help a brutha out .. Thks..



Knee sleeves are not my thing.  They are a bitch to clean and I'm built in a way it's hard to get a good fit.  I'm old school....I use a LOOSE pair of Ace bandages.  By loose I mean you can wrap your knee and :
1. Not lose circulation
2. Fit your fingers between the wraps with no problem 
3. Just leave them on and they keep you warm.

People like knee sleeves cause they are a new thing, wraps are just as good as long as you DO NOT put them on tight.  60$ knee sleeves or 20$ Ace bandages.....20$ hand down! More money for vitamin T and D!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

I like your thinking brutha!  Thanks ..


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats insane he buried that shit amazing!


----------



## psych (Nov 27, 2013)

psych said:


> Knee sleeves are not my thing.  They are a bitch to clean and I'm built in a way it's hard to get a good fit.  I'm old school....I use a LOOSE pair of Ace bandages.  By loose I mean you can wrap your knee and :
> 1. Not lose circulation
> 2. Fit your fingers between the wraps with no problem
> 3. Just leave them on and they keep you warm.
> ...



Just hung out with Derek, they cost 70$ FYI  LOL!


----------



## feen (Nov 27, 2013)

Not to hijack psych thread but ironbuilt I'm also a plumber and squats kill my knees and I got the blue rehbands and they have been helping a lot with knee pain


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 27, 2013)

Dammit! why can't I get flash player to load so I can view . Hey Psych D says 
800 will be doable. Freaky...  This is the good stuff..  Thanks for posting . i'll figure it out for a look. Training friday? If so see you there.. T


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Nov 28, 2013)

Very impressive! He truly is a beast!


----------

